# Pictures??? the 3yr anniversary???



## Yvonne G (Aug 18, 2010)

Didn't anyone take a camera to the anniversary? We're all waiting, not so patiently, to see them?

Please???


----------



## terryo (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes...pictures please for us who couldn't be there.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry to break it to you all...but I don't think any pictures were taken. The highlights (if you wanna call them that) were the 2 hatchling sulcatas belonging to *rbigshow01*. Other than that, there was a brief frisbee toss and *Josh* and *Maria* displaying great bocce ball skills. Oh Yeah! And did I mention, my wife and I spent most of the day chasing our kids all over the park! Yea!

I won't mention any of the self-serving psycho-babble that prompted our early (5PM) exit! Plus, I did promise the family dinner at Pinnacle Peak!


----------



## terryo (Aug 19, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhh....so that was it??? Did anyone else have fun???? You sound like you should have stayed home. or


----------



## DeanS (Aug 19, 2010)

terryo said:


> Ohhhhhhhh....so that was it??? Did anyone else have fun???? You sound like you should have stayed home. or



No comment!


----------



## Candy (Aug 19, 2010)

Now I'm really curious. What does this mean?  Plus I can't believe Josh or someone else didn't bring a camera. 

I won't mention any of the self-serving psycho-babble that prompted our early (5PM) exit!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 19, 2010)

Candy said:


> Now I'm really curious. What does this mean?
> 
> I won't mention any of the self-serving psycho-babble that prompted our early (5PM) exit!



Again...no comment!


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

So I guess you guys did not have fun?? I can't believe you guys did not bring a camera, it would have been nice to see you guys (wow I just reread my post and I wrote 3 times guys in one sentence! O boy! I have to add some words to my vocabulary lol )


----------



## Candy (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't believe that only one of you who went to this reunion said anything about it. What's up? I wanted to at least find out if Dmmj's enchiladas turned out good. Didn't anyone else bring anything to eat?  Someone tell us how it went?


----------



## Josh (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a few photos. I've been out of town without any digital communication. I'll post the photos ASAP!


----------



## Candy (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeahhhhh! Thanks Josh can't wait to see them.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 21, 2010)

I liked them, I can't speak for anyone else, but they were half gone when I went home, since only a few people showed I would say yes. I am still waiting to find out where they got the guacamole from, my familt\y wants to know.


----------



## Candy (Aug 22, 2010)

Alright people who brought the guacamole? We want the recipe.


----------



## Candy (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't forget to post the pictures for us to see Josh.


----------



## Josh (Aug 24, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I liked them, I can't speak for anyone else, but they were half gone when I went home, since only a few people showed I would say yes. I am still waiting to find out where they got the guacamole from, my familt\y wants to know.



The guac was from a mexican deli in Simi Valley on Cochran street.


----------



## Josh (Aug 24, 2010)

Candy said:


> Don't forget to post the pictures for us to see Josh.



the AWESOME signs Sandy made for us!






rbigshow01's parents and I (they made some great carne asada!)





Dean, Sandy, and Frank talkin' torts!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 24, 2010)

What would Sandy and Frank's usernames be? Would that be fhintz and zoogirl?


----------



## Josh (Aug 24, 2010)

Ourzoo and Fgately!


----------



## fgately (Aug 24, 2010)

I had a nice time. I just recently moved to the area, and live one mile from the location, but had never been there. Really nice big park. As far as the "psycho-babble" goes, I don't recall hearing any. I did talk quite a bit with one of Josh's friends who is in the financial planning business, because that was the profession I left to pursue a career in education. I hope that wasn't the "babble" that drove Dean away.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 25, 2010)

I am actually in the pic with dean sandy and frank talking torts, you can see my arm behind sandy.


----------



## Isa (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Josh, I am sure you guys have a lot of fun! I would have love to be there to talk torts too!!


----------



## fhintz (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a Frank, but on the wrong coast . in Florida 

Looks like it was a nice picnic


----------



## fgately (Aug 25, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I am actually in the pic with dean sandy and frank talking torts, you can see my arm behind sandy.



Now we know who the phantom arm belongs to!


----------



## rbigshow01 (Sep 3, 2010)

It was a great picnic in which I ended up spilling some soda on my shorts lol


----------

